# Amazon Kindle 3 Lighted Cover in Green...



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello fellow Kindlers!

I was thinking about getting the Amazon Kindle 3 Lighted Cover in Apple Green and was wondering if anyone here has it and what they think about it.  I'm mainly concerned with what it really looks like "in person" as sometimes what you see in the Amazon store pictures may not be what you get color-wise.  I love green and the cover looks really attractive to me.  I just hope it's not any brighter than presented on Amazon.  Thanks!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

It's slightly less "apple" green, not quite as vibrant as the amazon picture, but still a very saturated and bright color. I love mine.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=19296;sa=showPosts

Maybe this will help


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you so much.  I really appreciate your input.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my apple green cover. Here's a pic along with the skin I got to go with it.

















Christine


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm more of a "neutral" color person so I really felt like I was taking a chance getting the green cover.  I liked it the minute I opened the box!  I don't regret for one second getting it.  On my screen Sleepy's pics look spot on.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

my husband loves his green lighted cover. And I think it it gorgeous too. A very nice green it is, and I am not usually a green person as there are very few shades of green that I like. Amazon got their covers very right this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Sounds like it's bright and beautiful without being obnoxious, right?  Can't wait to get mine!


----------

